# PALiT Sonic 1GB 8800GT/Ocz phase



## DaMulta (Dec 7, 2008)

Well I have reused this cpu past at least 3 times, more if you count just opening the cooler. Smeared with fingers tons of times. So lets say that the past is crap.








No mods

Ill take a pic of the card in a while.


edit

Now this was my first time doing this so poke fun at it.






Water cooling is going on top.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm creaming over that! Man, so Close to 1gb... But, to hit that! Woot!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 7, 2008)

I can go up two ways right now turn shaders down and get to about 830Mhz. The shaders will only go a little father either way ATM.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 7, 2008)

So who is reading the temps correctly?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 7, 2008)

I guess it's time to change the voltage to 1.54


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 7, 2008)

Now i gotta see this. why is everyone picking 8800GTs to do the high overclocks


----------



## wolf2009 (Dec 7, 2008)

What was the overclock on air ?

My palit 9800GT 1 GB   right now does 750/1850/1050 . still trying to figure the max OC


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 7, 2008)

This card topped out on air around what you hit wolf.

I didn't get good memory on this card tho like most people did. I have to just run it stock for the most....


----------



## wolf2009 (Dec 7, 2008)

I just went to 756/1890/1053 FC2 stable. 

Will try and get more tomm


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm looking right now for a piece of copper to install a tec on the mosfets

LOL going to be sweet.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 7, 2008)

http://www.petrastechshop.com/2x2x1cobl.html

not sure if that would be too big or not, but I'm sure you could cut it down


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 7, 2008)

Naw Im not going to buy anything. I think I'm going to use pennies LOL.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 7, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Naw Im not going to buy anything. I think I'm going to use pennies LOL.



Pennies would work and very well might I add, use vinegar to remove any tarnish if using older pennies. 

Nice clocks btw, keep us posted D!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 7, 2008)

This was a ton of bs..... 	




Safety first




Had to bust out the baby




HAHA they fits 
http://img.techpowerup.org/081207/4.jpg
To use it in a VBulletin post: 	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not my cable feel out the tec can I fix that?






Bam you people likes?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 8, 2008)

Damulta... Your one CRAZY man! THe stuff looks great man! Safty first is right!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't know if I can fix that tec.....Last time it didnt work out to well.


----------



## Drizzt5 (Dec 8, 2008)

How to make a vrm cooler for 6cents

Step 1 - get 6 pennies




NICE JOB! lulz, ghetto mod


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 8, 2008)

i know this is a GTS but the mods are VERY clear and easy to see. you can make use of it i think....

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=168788&highlight=8800gt+mod


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i know this is a GTS but the mods are VERY clear and easy to see. you can make use of it i think....
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=168788&highlight=8800gt+mod


Thanks but I already have the mod.

Remember Wili E has this card stable at 900Mhz on just water


----------



## erocker (Dec 8, 2008)

Dude, you need a copper plate?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 8, 2008)

You have one lol


----------



## theJesus (Dec 8, 2008)

ROFL that looks friggin' crazy!


----------



## cdawall (Dec 8, 2008)

and here i was thinking i was crazy to push 1.84v on water your making tec plates outta pennies


----------



## wolf2009 (Dec 8, 2008)

This is enough for today


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice 9800GT scores!!!!!


I need to order a new tec today. What is the best 40x40 that can be found? My block will not cover a 50x50. I don't think.....


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 8, 2008)

bump I needs the part where should I buy.Block Dimensions  	

This is the size of my vga block according to new egg 57 x 46 x41mm
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106059

I need a tec that can fit under that.


----------



## wolf2009 (Dec 8, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Nice 9800GT scores!!!!!





wolf2009 said:


> This is enough for today



thats what palit cards do ! 

call out to people to overclock beyond their wettest/wildest/beyond the limit overclocking dreams !


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 8, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> bump I needs the part where should I buy.Block Dimensions
> 
> This is the size of my vga block according to new egg 57 x 46 x41mm
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106059
> ...



Probly would need ~100w 40x40. Best I can think of D is ebay.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 8, 2008)

I want the one that is listed inside that block.




Where is that one?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 8, 2008)

Well I seen someones email address that appeared the person that could help. I sent a email hope I gets a reply soon.


----------



## wolf2009 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey D, looks like I have a good chip here

Almost matching your  overclock , FC 2 Long ranch test stable

792/1998/1053

I am on air


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 9, 2008)

I bet the 9800GT is also a new revision. But yes you do have a very good core

The non ref 8800GT has several of them.


The people at XS hooked me up

http://www.kryothermusa.com/indexf47c.html?tid=55

What me and wile have been looking EVERYWHERE for. Powerful 40x40 tecs



---
I know for sure you have a newer design than I do

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=78358

I can take pictures later for you.

Edit: I added pics in your thread,


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 9, 2008)

IDK 

1/2 cpu/video cards. 3/8(Mountain dew) chipset then the tec.


What else should I do?

Thinking about painting it, and some fiberglass work done to it.

Notice my giant fan going into the phase LOL. Push that heat out of it


----------



## theJesus (Dec 9, 2008)

Please enlighten me on exactly what the hell is going on in those pics


----------



## MKmods (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a piece of copper 2" X 2" X 1/4" if you could use it..Id be happy to send it to you.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 11, 2008)

That be cool I removed the pennies and just put it on water last night.






I can't wait too freeze it and see what clocks it will do.


Max on both before/Stock voltage regulators


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 11, 2008)




----------

